# First Degree before Christmas!



## Overworked724 (Dec 17, 2017)

Very proud to say that my first degree was completed Friday evening.  I can honestly state that I can now appreciate and understand why those on the forum repeatedly warned those coming up for the Earned Apprentice degree not to dig for info, and to simply ‘absorb’ the moment.

My head is still full...I am truly in awe of the brothers (yes...now they are brothers!) who took part in the degree.  Amazing experience and one I will be forever reliving.  What a great memory...and it really sets the cornerstone of my Masonic journey.  

Looking forward to the trip!  Happy Holidays to all...!!!!



Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 17, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome BROTHER!!!!


----------



## Bloke (Dec 17, 2017)

Congrats !

I strongly suggest you ask a mentor to take you to another first degree so you can watch one. That's always a bit tricky before Christmas because lodge of lodges will be closing down for a short time over the holidays, but watching another first degree should be high on your to-do list..


----------



## Overworked724 (Dec 17, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Congrats !
> 
> I strongly suggest you ask a mentor to take you to another first degree so you can watch one. That's always a bit tricky before Christmas because lodge of lodges will be closing down for a short time over the holidays, but watching another first degree should be high on your to-do list..



I that is definitely on the agenda, and also sound advice!  


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Dec 18, 2017)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## LK600 (Dec 18, 2017)

Congratz Brother!  I second the comment above... go and watch the degree as many times as you can.  Understanding the memory work is much easier when your able to place it in context.  Best of luck!


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 18, 2017)

Welcome to the family, once adopted Brother.


----------



## Howard Giang (Dec 18, 2017)

Overworked724 said:


> Very proud to say that my first degree was completed Friday evening.  I can honestly state that I can now appreciate and understand why those on the forum repeatedly warned those coming up for the Earned Apprentice degree not to dig for info, and to simply ‘absorb’ the moment.
> 
> My head is still full...I am truly in awe of the brothers (yes...now they are brothers!) who took part in the degree.  Amazing experience and one I will be forever reliving.  What a great memory...and it really sets the cornerstone of my Masonic journey.
> 
> ...



Congratulation! How long does it take you to accomplish your first degree?


----------



## Overworked724 (Dec 18, 2017)

Howard Giang said:


> Congratulation! How long does it take you to accomplish your first degree?



Well, I can only speak for myself but I'm sure other lodges/states may vary.  I contacted the local lodge near where I live and set up a short meeting with a couple of the lodge officers.  Then I followed their invite to  attend dinner with the local lodge members prior to their bi-weekly stated meetings to get to know them a little bit, and assess their character/personalities so see if I felt I was a good fit with the brethren at the lodge.  I petitioned during the second dinner visit.  Then I waited for the investigative committee to visit me and my wife at our home.  Then there was a vote on my petition at the next stated meeting which went in my favor.  Then my assigned mentor contacted me with a couple of prospective dates for setting the first degree - which was only a few days ago.  Nothing to prepare for or memorize - just be on time, trust the men who will become your brethren, and pay attention!

The whole process for me took roughly 2.5-3 months - but I believe everyone has their own timetable.  I'm an older adult (51), and was in no hurry.

Not certain if that helps, but it was well worth the wait!


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 18, 2017)

Congratulation Brother, I recently completed my first degree and the brethren of the lodge all said it would be good for me to witness from a spectators view another initiation to take in more detail of the entire ceremony and absorb further what was happening at the time 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Symthrell (Dec 19, 2017)

Welcome to the Fraternity Brother!! Enjoy the journey now before you!!


----------



## Georgi Ivanov (Dec 19, 2017)

Gratz to you, brother 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## jrnteach (Dec 23, 2017)

Congratulations and welcome brother! I wholeheartedly agree that seeing another 1st degree helps put things into context. Ask a Master in your lastpa due to accompany you to another lodge for an initiation if possible (if one is planned for your own Lodge, do that also!) It will be well worth it.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 24, 2017)

Overworked724 said:


> Very proud to say that my first degree was completed Friday evening.  I can honestly state that I can now appreciate and understand why those on the forum repeatedly warned those coming up for the Earned Apprentice degree not to dig for info, and to simply ‘absorb’ the moment.
> 
> My head is still full...I am truly in awe of the brothers (yes...now they are brothers!) who took part in the degree.  Amazing experience and one I will be forever reliving.  What a great memory...and it really sets the cornerstone of my Masonic journey.
> 
> ...


Awesome Congratulations Brother! It is the best thing you can ever do and it is life changing for the better.


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 24, 2017)

Congrats and welcome Brother


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 24, 2017)

dpk Shah said:


> Congrats and welcome Brother
> 
> View attachment 6095


Brother, I have to borrow this. It's too good not to share.


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 24, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Brother, I have to borrow this. It's too good not to share.



Please do share it Brother,


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 24, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Brother, I have to borrow this. It's too good not to share.



Brother, share this too .....

A FREEMASON'S CHRISTMAS WISH 
By Brother Andrew Bradley

It is the time of year when the Brethren rejoice,
and sing carols of praise in resounding voice.
Days of merriment and long nights of cheer,
as we all await the “Happy New Year!”.
It is a time of family and life long friends,
a time of happiness and to make amends.
Roast turkey and baubles and the Nutcracker Suite,
we each have our own way to make Christmas complete.

As we stroll through this happy month of December
find time to pause and take time to remember
that distinguishing sign of a Freemason’s heart –
those acts of Charity. How great they are.
As your family gathers ’round your Christmas tree,
and the children play with giggles of glee,
spare a thought for the poor, the man with no shoes,
whose daily meal is less than your dues.

Remember also the Grand Lodge above,
and the Supreme Great Architect’s act of love.
And practise those virtues we hold so true.
Have some fun! But let Temperance chasten you.
And during this season of peace and joy
look well to our future – the girl and boy.
Then wonder what lessons you may them teach,
and with your guidance what heights they may reach.

So, to all of my Brethren from far and wide,
whether your Christmas be snow, or hot and dry,
may the Architect grant his celestial boon
and keep your good health ’til we meet again soon.
Take care of yourself and those you find dear.
Keep this festive spirit throughout the next year.
Look toward your next date with our happy band.
‘Til our next merry meeting. Apron, heart, and hand.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 24, 2017)

dpk Shah said:


> Please do share it Brother,


Thank you Brother.


----------

